# Question about downloaded youtube videos and Sony Vegas 8.0



## jtb1987 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used the download helper firefox extension to download videos off of youtube into .avi format. They play back fine in windows media player and VLC with same video/audio quality.

I'm trying to open these videos in Sony Vegas 8.0 to edit them and play with them, but they contain no sound once opened up in the program. All other video files I have, have no problem with sound, just downloaded youtube videos. Is there anything I can do? Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## JS92 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, but I cant help, I have the same problem though, only my videos in AVI will only show sound and no video! Its really annoying! Anyone know the solution to this problem?

If this helps:


----------



## jtb1987 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is the exact same as his picture, except it has that message beside the audio.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This is usually a codec problem - you don't have the codec that was used to compress the video or audio on your computer. Try downloading and installing the K-Lite codec pack (full version) from the link in my signature. Make sure when you install the pack you get G-Spot as well. If you still have problems with the clips - open them in G-Spot and post a screenshot of the results. You may have to ensure that there are no codec clashes within Vegas as well.


----------



## JS92 (Oct 7, 2008)

Its ok for me, I used ffdshow-tryouts, and it worked....but yeh, its the codec packages that cause this problem


----------



## jtb1987 (Oct 27, 2008)

I installed the k-lite codec pack and now the videos that DID work, no longer do 

I hope I can find the vista codec pack to back track...

Is there something I need to do after I install the k-lite codec pack?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If the K-lite pack has caused a problem: try resetting with a system restore point - R click My computer > click on Advanced computer settings > click on the system protection tab > click on system restore and choose the most recent restore point before you added K-Lite.
Note: this will not lose data but will take the system back to settings it had before the installation of any software installed after that restore point
Post back with results


----------

